# Allergies Food?



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I was wondering what everyone was feeding their babies who had an allergy to the food?

The last time I took Cosmo to the vet he had a yeast infection in his ear and was prescribed
medication, I had the vet check his ears a couple times before and they checked out ok. But the vet told me that if it continues this first round of things to do is to place him on a food that is for allergy sensitive
dogs. He has also been chewing on his foot from time to time, and I would like to do some research
and get all your opinions before we get to that point.

Maybe I will just switch him as a preventitive? and see how it works.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Neither of my girls have any food allergies but I think I've heard they usually go on something with lamb and rice or fish and rice.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i was told from JAIMIE (hehe) that potato and duck I believe is something better to try than the lamb and rice... correct me if i'm wrong "bob" (hehe)


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

He is on Nutro's Natural Choice Lamb and rice right now.

I am hoping that there is something that the pet stores carry 
so I could get it locally, shipping charges are getting
outrageous anymore and I really don't wnat to have 
to order it.

Sorry thought I better add that.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> i was told from JAIMIE (hehe) that potato and duck I believe is something better to try than the lamb and rice... correct me if i'm wrong "bob" (hehe)[/B]


Oh yeah forgot about that one.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

We have been to a vet dermatologist. Paris is on IVD venison and potato. Several of the vets here carry it. She is also taking allergy shots as she is allergic to almost everything he tested her for.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I hear that Natural Balance is great for dog's with allergies. I am going to call around this weekend and see if I can find it in town. Wilson seems to itch all the time, he chews on his feet constantly, and the vet said he saw "indications of allergies" when he drained his anal glands! Coincidently Wilson is on Nutro's Natural Choice Lamb and Rice. 

Of the Natural Balance- I think I might try to the Sweet Potato and Fish. Wilson LOVES sweet potatoes, and the fish will be so good for his skin and hair. 

OO no need to call around they have Where to buy feature!

lethalfire, let me know if you switch Cosmo- and maybe we can compare notes.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I will do that, however I am thinking about switching to the same exact brand lol.
Except I was thinking potatoes and Duck or whatever it was I will have to see, the
fish sounds good too. I will probably pick up a bag next time I go into town (which isn't
very often).

Keep me updated if you switch before I do. I believe Petco has this brand. Maybe I can make it in
town tomorrow. I wonder if they will take it back if they don't eat it since it is !00% guranteed I know
Nutro does.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lamb and rice used to be used for allergies, but it's used so commonly in foods now, dogs have built up allergens to it. That's why you always want to find a new source, something they have never had before like potato or sweet potato and fish, duck or venision. Of course, over time, they can become allergic to that, too. My neighbor is nowing feeding their Westie a kangaroo-based food because she's become allergic to everything else.

When you do an elimination diet, you add just a new course of protein and carbs, nothing else - no treats, etc. Then you gradually add back certain foods and watch for reactions.

What are you feeding Cosmo now? Wheat, soy and corn are the top three allergy-causing ingredients, I believe, and a lot of the commercial foods contain them.

BTW, adding a fish oil suppplement can really help with allergies!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Marj,
I am feeding Cosmo Nutro's Lamb and rice right now. The breeder I got him from
had him on Purina one (even lower quality food in my book) the more I think
about it the more I think switching to the Fish and sweet potato or the potato and Duck
sounds like a good idea, since the vet mentioned that if he had reoccuring ear problems
we are going to start heading in that direcion, and since I have caught him chewing on
his foot lately and the fact he poops alot and could use to gain a few pounds.

This is all kinda new to me since every pet I have had before did really well on Nutro
I am new to introducing the protiens and stuff as you said could you please elaborate
more on that for me?

Sorry if I seem so dense on this subject.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dr. Mike can explain it a lot better than I can!

The problem with determining if food allergies are present is that dogs 
are usually allergic to only one ingredient, or to a small number of 
ingredients -- not to the whole diet. So the problem becomes isolating 
the food that is causing the problem. 

This has traditionally been done by making a diet that is composed of 
foods that a dog has never eaten before. Since food allergies are thought to 
occur only to foods that the dog has been sensitized to, there should 
not be an allergic reaction to a food that has not been eaten previously. An 
early diet to achieve this purpose was lamb and rice but now both of 
these ingredients are used in other dog foods and so this combination is less 
likely to be helpful. More exotic protein sources like ostrich meat, 
alligator meat, duck, venison, rabbit, etc. are usually used and potato, 
peas and rice (still) are sometimes used as the carbohydrate source. A 
homemade diet with these ingredients and no supplemental calcium or 
vitamins will be deficient as a long term diet but is usually OK for 
short term use in adult dogs or cats. 

A newer approach is to use a diet composed of artificially created very 
low molecular weight proteins. The reason for this is that proteins below a 
certain molecular weight are thought to be incapable of causing food 
allergies. Hills z/d &#153; diet and Purinas HA &#153; diet are made from 
hydrolyzed proteins. These diets should be a very good choice for 
determining if a food allergy is present and should be more reliable 
than novel protein diets, at least in theory. They are relatively new diets, 
though. 

If clinical signs disappear while your dogs are on the diets, which may 
take 8 weeks or more, then it is reasonable to assume a food allergy is 
present (although with approaching winter it will be hard to totally 
rule out inhalant allergies or atopy). 

Food ingredients such as beef, chicken, milk, wheat, corn, etc. are 
added back into the diet one at a time to see if clinical signs return. If and 
when they do, it is reasonable to assume that the ingredient being added 
at the time is the cause. Future diets shouldn't include this ingredient. 

It is a really good idea to rule out food allergies when itchiness 
persists for a long time, so choosing to do a food trial to rule out food allergy 
is a good option. 

Mike Richards, DVM 
11/10/2001


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> I will do that, however I am thinking about switching to the same exact brand lol.
> Except I was thinking potatoes and Duck or whatever it was I will have to see, the
> fish sounds good too. I will probably pick up a bag next time I go into town (which isn't
> very often).
> ...










Too funny that we had them on the same food and now we are switching to the same food. I picked the Fish and Sweet potato because Wilson LOVES sweet potatoes, and sweet potatoes are one of the highest nutrients foods. Also- Wilson loves salmon, whenever I make it I save the soft bones and skin for him- I freeze it and give it to him as treats. Salmon, and fish oils are so good for the skin and hair. I also like the fact that Natural Balance has the allergy formula treats- so I can give him those too. 

I am picking up the food on Friday, and will start making the transition. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fish oils are not only good for the skin and hair, they really help with allergies. My vet had me add them to Lady's diet to help with her inhaled allergies. They have many other benefits, too.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=666


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

INGREDIENT LISTING 
Sweet Potatoes, Salmon, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Canola Oil (preserved With Mixed Tocopherols And Citric Acid), Sweet Potato Fiber, Dl-methionine, L-lysine, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed Oil, Rosemary Extract, Natural Flavor, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin K Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid (Vitamin B-9).

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS 
Crude Protein 21.0% minimum 
Crude Fat 10.0% minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum 
Moisture 10.0% maximum 
Calcium 1.0% minimum 
Phosphorus 0.9% minimum 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids 0.5% minimum 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) 0.01% minimum 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids 3.0% minimum 

Natural Balance® Sweet Potato & Fish Formula is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the A.A.F.C.O. dog food nutrient profile for all life stages.


This is the list of ingredients in the Sweet Potato and Fish ------dry food if I gave this to Cosmo would
I or should I still add fish oil to it or would this be sufficient?

Sorry for all the questions Marj, but you are just soooo smart.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Flattery will get you everywhere!

My vet told me that most foods that add things like fatty acids, glucosamine, still don't contain enough so she has me add supplements in addition to feeding a high quality food.

She told me that I could just get fish oil capsules at the drugstore and squirt them on Lady's food. I tried that and found out that once punctured, they become slippery little suckers! Between that and the fact the hole disappears after the first time, I found I was getting more fish oil on myself and kitchen than on Lady's food. But you can try it - I might just be a klutz!

I now use 3V Caps.

http://www1.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=23-260&ss=3v


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I didn't read all the posts yet since I'm at work now but I use *Natural Balance Duck and Potato*. Sparkey says it tastes really good. He has allergy to the grass he walks on so that doesn't help that but it is good for food allegry and has a big sticker on it that says Allergy Formula. The thing is that he really likes it and it has all natural stuff in it.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe I should have Sparkey talk to Cosmo to make
sure he will like it. Does peer pressure work with dogs? LOL


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

lethalfire,

I am so sorry that Cosmo is having this problem. Sorry also that I just now saw this post. Teddy too has food allergies...I discovered this pretty early on because he was always congested and his little eyes would although always red...get even more red when I fed him. So, I took him off everything except the lamb and rice...which I cooked for him myself so I knew what was in the formula.

His symptoms cleared up immediately...after about three weeks a friend was over and dropped a piece of chicken we were having for dinner....Teddy picked it up and ate it before I could catch him....we had our answer...his eyes turned bright red and he was congested. A bit later the same thing happened when I introduced beef into his diet. I stay away from all poultry with Teddy so duck and Turkey is out also

I decided then and there to cook for him...it is not hard for me...most times he eats what I do...I don't much like chicken or beef either. We eat lots of fruits and Veggies....and I add proteins like fish (some kinds), lamb, some lean pork, peanut butter, cottage cheese.

If you would like, I actually have his list of foods written out. I love the way he looks at me every morning and night when I put down his food. tonight he had green beans, lima beans (protein), broccoli, a little ham for flavor and eggs....of course it sounds like a lot but he only gets a little bit of each. 

I loved finding out what he does not like...spinach and zucchini are not getting in that stomach....ever. he will pick out what he does not want....even if it is all mixed up. 

Feeding him naturally was and is one of the most rewarding things I have done.

Susan


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dont forget..the most important part of a food trial that is commonly forgotten is to CHANGE THE HEARTWORM PREVENTATIVE. a lot of vets forget to do this. u need to be on heartgardin the pill form...heartgard chewables contain beef and sentinel and interceptor contain pork and soy..so in order to have a true food trial this has to be changed.









the derm docs here like rabbit and kangaroo as their top choices for a protein source


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Marj for all your help and the Great information, I appreciate everyone elses 
help and info as well. How do I say this..... Cosmo is doing good he is just
showing early signs of a possible food allergy and I want to get this nipped
in the bud before it does really start to have bad effects on him.

I am going in town to day and I will be looking at the Natural balance Sweet Potato and Fish
formula, I am not much of a cooker so if there is something I can buy to agree with
Cosmo then he would be a lot safer LOL







but if it comes
down to it I will definitely do whatever it takes to fix the problem.

And if that happens I will have questions galore, want lists, directions and all that good
jazz.

Thanks again for being such a great and helpful forum. You guys are the best!!!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

> I didn't read all the posts yet since I'm at work now but I use *Natural Balance Duck and Potato*. Sparkey says it tastes really good. He has allergy to the grass he walks on so that doesn't help that but it is good for food allegry and has a big sticker on it that says Allergy Formula. The thing is that he really likes it and it has all natural stuff in it.[/B]


Did Sparky visit Cosmo lastnight while we were sleeping? I just got home from town and bought Cosmo 
the Duck and Potato (they didn't have Sweet Potato and Fish in dry food yet it must be pretty new)
I mixed some with his old kibble, and I have never seen him so excited about eating before in
my life, you would think he won the lottery. It was sooo cute the little bugger goes to his food dish 
picks up a kibble runs to the carpet and eats it, runs back and over and over. At first if he grabbed one of his old kibble he dropped it on the floor and went after the new but I see now he is eating the old too.
LOL he just got done running over to me and licking and jumping, I think that is his way of saying
thankyou thankyou!! Now he is eating some more, well at least he stopped long enough to tell me thankyou.


Ok sorry this is getting so long but I think we have a GO according to Cosmo, now hopefully I will see
less poop and less biting of feet. Then Cosmo AND Mommy can both be happy campers.

Deanna I gotta warn you this food may cause Wilson to do backflips LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I told you ?!! We should always listen to our dogs. Sparkey has been on this food for 3 or 4 months now and everytime he finish his food and gets all excited about eating. I didn't even bother mixing it with his old kibble, he had no problems with the change. I don't know what they put in there but it sure works whatever it is. He was such a picky eater before. I'm sure glad those days are over. I didn't want to feed him kibbles one by one for the rest of my life. I can't beleive the poor guy simply didn't like his food before. In the morning I add a tea spoon of chicken baby food (the 2nd meal) to it and he really likes that one too. but in your case if he has allergies skip this step. a lot of dogs have allergy to chicken. Sparkey is sure much healthier than before.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We ended up with the Duck and Potato too! 

After I got home with it last night, I opened it up and gave him a couple of the kibbles-







The boy went nuts! When I fed him his dinner I did half and half- he ate around his old food until the new food was gone- he danced, he even did a happy "yip", and then he ate his old food. It was hysterical! 

I have put away all his chews, rawhides, and other treats. For the next two weeks he will only get the Natural Balance kibble, canned, and the treats. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that this does the trick for Wilson and for little Cosmo.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Amazing how much they like it isn't it? And for ones that can be such
fussy eaters.

I have done the same exact put everything else away and nothing but the Natural Balance.
I only give him canned food in the morning with his daily dose of Angel's Glow and boy did he
go to town.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of our little ones.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope they don't change it. Today I opened a new bag and it seems a little darker to me.







He ate it a little slower too. It's probably my imagination.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I only give him canned food in the morning with his daily dose of Angel's Glow and boy did he
> go to town.[/B]


It's great that he is eating better! If he has food allergies you may need to stop the Angel's Glow. Check out the ingredients of Angel's Glow: 

Angels' Glow is very palatable containing corn flour, wheat flour, natural chicken liver flavor, lamb meal, chicken, rice flour, tylosin as tartrate, powdered cellulose, corn syrup, vegetable oil, mono and di-glyerides, brown # 9, yellow # 5 and lecithin.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Just to let you guys know I emailed Natural Balance and they replied that they have no intension of changing their food. they changed the color of the bag a little and they said since it is all natural and no colors added they can't control the colors. sometimes it comes out lighter sometimes darker. the new bag contained a little darker food than usual but Sparkey still likes it.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I was going to do the transition gradually, but he wouldn't let me! His 1st meal I did 1/2 old food + 1/2 new food, he ate all the new first and then ate the old, meal 2 I did the same thing- he refused to eat his old food! So meal three I gave him all the new- and he _licked_ his bowl clean! No upset tummy- so I think we are good. 

When I bought the food, I also got the duck and potato treats- he won't eat them. When I was picking up the living room I picked them up, and tossed them in his toy basket- he dug them out, but he just picked them up, he didn't try to eat them. Did you get the treats for Cosmo? Does Sparkey eat the treats?

paris- thanks for the info on the Angel's Glow. I wanted to order some this week for Wilson, so I guess I will check out the Angel Eyes and see if it has flour in it.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Q. What are the ingredients in Angels' Eyes? 
A. Angels' Eyes is wheat and dye free, it's made of 100%Pure beef liver, tylosin as tartrate.

If you are trying to determine if your dog is allergic to food, it is best to not give them anything except their specific food. If they do well on the food, then you can slowly bring different things back into their diet to see if they have any reactions.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Paris Thanks so much for the info about the Angel's Glow, It never even dawned on
me to look at the ingredients in it. Looks like we will be going back to the tear stains. I didn't 
know there was anything called Angel Eyes??

Deanna I didn't get Cosmo the treats yet, I wanted to make sure he liked the food first. I no longer
have to worry about him putting on a little weight, infact I think I will start having to properly portion
his meals because he is eating this stuff like crazy. This morning I finally put him on 100% Natural Balance. Otherwise he was doing the same, eating the new then the old, but I figured as long as he ate
some of the old it would still help him not to get upset tummy.


Sparkey's mom I am glad that they have no plans on changing the food, I would be very upset if 
this works just to find out that they have changed it.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I will go ahead and order the Angel Eyes, but wait until after the two weeks of testing before I give it to him. I am also keeping my fingers crossed that changing his food will help a bit with the tear staining.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Deanna, I was just wondering how your little one is doing on the Natural Balance? Have you noticed
any changes yet?

I have noticed that I haven't seen Cosmo chewing on his paws lately, he has more energy, and I think
he might be actually gaining a little weight (which he needs to do).

Let me know if you noticed any changes yet.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Have I ever! It's only been 3 or 4 days that Wilson has been totally switched over to this food, and he is barely chewing his paws, he has so much energy and he has been sooooooooo much more playful. I am also noticing a difference with his tearing. Before, I would wipe his tears 3 or 4 times a day and the area under his eyes would be soaked, the last couple of days the area has barely been damp! 

I am so glad Cosmo is showing signs of improvement too! I am very excited and happy for our little guys!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Whoo hoo, I am so happy for both of them








it looks like this food is going to be a go. I can't wait
to tell my vet about it the next time I see him. I just 
get soo excited when our little guys are happy and feeling
good.

I am constatnly picking on Cosmo now cause he acts
like "Superrrr DOOOOGGGGG" he even jumps more and
higher like the new food gave him a confidence boost. I am
still in amazement at the quickness of signs.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love Natural Balance but have to tell you it didn't have any effect on tear staining. I just ordered Angel Eyes yesterday.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Yesterday (for the first time since switching his food) I put some treats in his busy ball before I left for work.







My poor baby was so itchy by the time I got home! He was licking his front legs, feet, and chest area so much he was _dripping_!!!! 

So he is officially on a no corn and no flour diet. 

I went to the grocery store last night and bought sweet potatoes to make him some treats. Any other ideas for treats that do not contain corn or flour?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I put some of Paris' kibble in a baggy and put in the cabinet. She thinks it's a treat when I get it from there. If I get a piece out of her bowl as a treat, she won't eat it. Go figure.....


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

lethalfire,

How is Cosmo doing??

Wilson loves his food. He is on the Sweet Potato and Fish kibble, and since they didn't have that flavor in the canned I got him the duck and potato. I think the duck was too rich for him, because every now and then he would vomit- and all that was in the vomit was the duck. So now I only give him a tiny portion of the duck and potato with his Angel Eyes. 

Wilson is no longer scratching up a storm or chewing on his paws. He also has so much more energy and seems to really be thriving on this food. 

I hope Cosmo is doing as well!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Cosmo is doing really good aswell. He is still on the Duck and Potato, my stupid Petco doesn't
have the Fish one yet. (They are just the opposite, they have it in can but not the kibble) He hasn't been chewing his paws hardly ever any more. I do catch him
once in a blue moon, but I contribute that to the fact that I still have him on Angel's Glow and all
the nasty stuff they have in there. I can't afford to just throw it out and order the Angel's Eyes but the bottle is almost gone now and I will be ordering the Angel's eyes instead.

He also has more energy and Enjoys eating his food. He now acts like he is Super Cosmoooo!! Runs and jumps around more. I am so glad that I learned about the brand of food and am sooo glad that
he is doing so much better on it.

Also just a little tidbit, I e-mailed them with a question for my sister in law, she has a Great Dane that needs
special food for kidney or liver problems (can't remember wich right now) but they e-mailed me back stating that if I e-mailed them my name and address they would send me some coupons and a frequent shopper card which I already received just for asking them a question. Might want to send them an e-mail
with your story and they will probably do the same.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so glad Cosmo is doing so well!!!! BTW, did you get the Duck and Potato treats? Wilson loves them! 

Thanks for the tip- I will certainly send them an email!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Just bumping this back to the top. I sometimes MISS areas of the forum and get so far behind in my reading.

Just wanted to say I changed Tucker over to Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice. He does NOT have any allergies but was such a picky eater and seemed to eat only because he haad to. Now he enjoys his food. He has been on Natural Balance for a few months now and we can see such a difference. Within a week or two we could see a big difference in his coat. It is much more shiny than before.

I talked to the owner of a pet shop today and she has had nothing but praise from customers that have switched over to this brand. I am so glad a friend nugged me to try it.

There are so many choices out there it's hard to know which is the best. In the Natural Balance there are also choices. I might try some of the other ones in the future.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Connie,

I am so glad to hear that Tucker is doing so well on this food! I can't get over the difference in Wilson- his eyes are clearer, his coat is shiney, he has a ton more energy, he isn't itchy anymore and he actually _likes_ to eat now. 

The only place in Alberta that sells Natural Balance is Pet Planet, the last time I was in buying food they didn't have any treats. When I asked about it the manager said they can't keep the food or the treats on the shelf. She said in the last 3 months she has doubled the stock each month and she is still selling out of it each time! 

I am a big fan of this food, and have convinced several friends to switch their dogs, and all of them are just as impressed as we have all been.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't have time to look at all the posted messages, but Chloe is on Pet's First Wild Salmon and potato food. Can't really say that it's helped a bunch - she still itches and is still on pred for it. But it has only been about 2 months or so. It may help yet. In the mean time I have stopped using carpet fresh on my carpets and do not use room sprays even, I just burn a candle if I want a certain scent. I'd love to go to all hardwood floors in the house - that would probably make us ALL feel better!!!!

mary


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Mary,

I hope Chloe gets some relief from all her itching! 

I had never heard of the Pets First, until you posted about it. The Natural Balance has sweet potatoes instead of white potatoes- and I recently read that white potatoes are being used so often now that many dogs are developing allergies to it. Similar to how rice and lamb used to be what you gave dogs with allergies. So maybe if the Pets First doesn't help her, the Natural Balance will. Natural Balance also has a venison and brown rice formula, I know a couple of people who have their sensitive dogs on that.

Good luck!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll keep that in mind. I JUST ordered another 10# bag of the food (I have to order it on line) so when that's gone (It'll cost me $9 to ship it back) I'll try the other. Do you get it a petco or petsmart -something like that? The nearest one to me is 75 miles away - so I'll have to plan for that.

Mary


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Mary,

Check out the Natural Balance where to buy page you will be able to find a location close to you.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> Its so nice to hear that your dogs are doing so well on natural balance.
> 
> its a really good food. i switched baily to natural balance venison 2 weeks ago, before that he ate innova evo what he seemed to like but started to scratch and lick his paws a lot.
> hes already doing way better! so yay for natural balance.
> ...



I agree about not feeding all of them if your dog has allergies. Tucker has NO allergies. His eyes did water when he was younger but that stopped. My point was only that I felt Natural Balance dog food was very natural and good for dogs. The fact that Tucker loves it is a blessing. So many Malt owners say their dogs are picky eaters. So was Tucker UNTIL I got Natural Balance.... Love it.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am bumping this thread up so that all the new members asking about allergy formulas can see the great results we have had from Natural Balance.


----------

